
Which domain extensions are startups using in 2020? - jamesnames
https://jamesnames.com/2020/05/data-driven-which-extensions-are-startups-using-in-2020/
======
jamesnames
Hey everyone! I've done an analysis of 991 startups that have been launched in
2020 to see what kind of domain extensions are popular.

Knowing the type of domains other companies are launching with may help with
your own projects.

